# What would you call this besides Yummy?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, think of a nice name for this dish, maybe something in French or Italian.  I made this dish last night.  It tasted really great.  So as always, I share.

Ingredients:
1 lb. chicken tenders, 1/2 inch cubes
8 oz. fresh mushrooms
14 oz. good tomato sauce
6 oz. good tomato paste
1 onion, diced
1 tsp. each, fresh rosemary, fresh basil, fresh oregano, fresh thyme
4 cloves garlic, minced
24 oz. small curd cottage cheese
1 package, large pasta shells
Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Saute the mushrooms in a 3 quart sauce pan with a little olive oil until half-way done.  Add the onion and garlic, and cook until lightly softened.  Add the tomato sauce and paste, and the herbs.  Cover and simmer.

Again using the olive oil, saute' the chicken over medium heat until just barely cooked through.  Remove to a suitable mixing bowl.  Add 1/2 of the cottage cheese to the cooked chicken.  Strain and reserve the whey.  Mince the chicken/cheese mixture and put back into the bowl.  Mix the whey back in.

Boil the pasta shells until al dente'.  Drain and run cold water over them to quickly cool them.  Put the chicken mixture into a piping bag and fill the shells.  Lightly coat a baking pan with olive oil.  Place the shells, open side up in the baking dish.  Spoon the remaining cottage cheese evenly into the shells.  Lightly coat with the sauce.  Bake at 350' for fifteen to twenty minutes, or until the pasta shell edges start to crisp.  Arrange the shells in a starburst pattern on plates and serve with garlic bread.

The rich sauce compliments the pasta and salty chicken filling (from the cottage cheese) perfectly.  My son was helping me with this dish and said that it was a waste of good chicken tenders.  He changed his tune and apologized after he ate a plate of it.  The sauce was a bit stronger than what I would use for spaghetti.  But it had to carry the chicken/cheese, and thick pasta shells.  It did, and was toned down by the sweetness of the pasta and the salty chicken.

This was one of those recipes I played with in my head, balancing the flavors before I actually started cooking the dish.  Everyone love it.

Change it up if you want.  Maybe add some spinach to the filling, or some pine nuts.  You might change the cottage cheese to mozzarella, or maybe a good Asiago, or Parmesano Regiano.  This recipe is both diabetic friendly (in moderation), and migraine friendly as cottage cheese doesn't contain the compound found in most cheeses that sets off the headaches.  And it allow people with those restrictions to enjoy a very good tasting meal. It's also very low in saturated fats. That's a plus in my book.  I just need a good name for it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 4, 2011)

Coquilles al Polo


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2011)

Conchiglie con Pollo e Formaggio

or

Appetitoso


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2011)

conchiglie involitini alla goodweed


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, I was close.  I had written down Coquille de Poulet la Sauce Tomate.

I think I'll go with Princess' Italian Version - Conchiglie con Pollo e Formaggio.  It includes all of the elements of the dish.  My original French version left out the cheese.

Thanks everyone.  And BT, I like yours except that no one outside of my family, and DC family know me as Goodweed.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 5, 2011)

Somehow, the italian name sounds more "natural" for the dish you described.

I was thinking "Stuffed Shells with Chicken and Cheese," but that doesn't sound very glamorous...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Hey, I was close. I had written down Coquille de Poulet la Sauce Tomate.
> 
> I think I'll go with Princess' Italian Version - Conchiglie con Pollo e Formaggio. It includes all of the elements of the dish. My original French version left out the cheese.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Goodweed!  I named a dish!  My scratchpad next to the 'puter is covered in Italian!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2011)

really, princess? mine does too.

except mine is a lot of pictures of hand gestures...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> really, princess? mine does too.
> 
> except mine is a lot of pictures of hand gestures...


 
Learning sign language


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2011)

how do you sign "va fa napoli"?


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think that's a polite sign.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> I don't think that's a polite sign.


 
It's about the only one I know...


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 6, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Somehow, the italian name sounds more "natural" for the dish you described.
> 
> I was thinking "Stuffed Shells with Chicken and Cheese," but that doesn't sound very glamorous...


 
Isn't it funny how English words never seem as glamorous as foreign words.   I wonder if other people feel the same way about their languages.  I mean do french people think that chicken sounds more glamorous than poulet?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2011)

that's a good point, joesfolk.

much like we have shirts and tattoos of asian characters because it looks cool, people in asia - especially japan, have clothing with english words on them. often the few words or phrase make no sense at all. but it must look neat to them.

lol, this reminds me of old simpsons episodes. mr sparkle, anyone?







or how about when homer was waiting for the boot to be removed from his car and saw a food cart vendor selling fuzzy meat on a stick replete with a fly buzzing around it called kalkalash:





now, whenever we order lunch at work from the lebanese guy's food cart across the street, we always ask around who wants kalkalash.


----------

